# New in Ravenna



## NisKaur

Hi everyone,

My family and me have recently moved to Ravenna. While we do like living here, we don't know anyone socially and would be interested in meeting some other expats and their families.

I have two sons, aged 3 years and 3 months and would also be very interested to meet other mothers/ partners like myself who have given up their jobs back home to be here with their partners.

Anyone interested in meeting during the day, please do let me know 

Nischal


----------



## Roxie

Hi Nischal!

I've just arrived here from the UK and I'm not sure if you're still here? I've moved here to teach English and apart from the people I work with, I don't know anyone else, so would love the chance to meet someone outside of work. If you're still here and would like to meet up for a coffee or something, let me know!

Roxie


----------



## ClaireDB

NisKaur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My family and me have recently moved to Ravenna. While we do like living here, we don't know anyone socially and would be interested in meeting some other expats and their families.
> 
> I have two sons, aged 3 years and 3 months and would also be very interested to meet other mothers/ partners like myself who have given up their jobs back home to be here with their partners.
> 
> Anyone interested in meeting during the day, please do let me know
> 
> Nischal


Hi Nischal, 

I am working in Cesena now and would really like to meet up. I am looking after a girl aged 18 months and have a car so would love a play date. Are you still here? X


----------



## ClaireDB

Hi there, my name is Claire and I have jut moved from the Uk to Cesena. I would really like to meet new people as I don't know anyone in this region if you would like to meet?


----------



## Roxie

Hi Claire,

How far are you from Ravenna? Unfortunately, I don't have a car but if Cesena is easy to get to by public transport, I could meet up with you at the weekend? I've only been here a week so I've yet to see the famous churches in Ravenna. If you're interested, that could be an option? Otherwise, a pizza and a pint down the pub would also be good!! 

I have a pretty hectic work schedule during the week so I can really only meet up at weekends. Let me know if you're interested and then we can arrange a time and a place!

Ciao, 
Roxie


----------



## ClaireDB

Hi Roxie, 

I have a car so I can drive to Ravenna. I'm never sure what days I'm working too far in advance but if I am off the weekend after next I would love to come and explore Ravenna with you and maybe have pizza and a drink. Ravenna isn't far at all.


----------



## Roxie

That would be great, Claire!

Looking forward to meeting you 

Roxie


----------



## ClaireDB

Great. Looking forward to meeting you too.


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Nishal,

Still in Ravenna? As for us, we've been living here for 6 months. We moved from Bergamo, more in the North. We have been living in Italy for 4 years now.

Let me introduce myself, I'm Italo-French and I've got 2 children aged 7 and 6, both attending school here in Ravenna, downtown.
My husband is French and I spent most of my life living in France, Italy for me was meaning holidays and ice-cream.

I am also free during the day so if you so, don't hesitate to contact me to have a coffee break. Personally, I love Italian coffee!!
I'm also interested in meeting other expatriate people.

Caroline


----------



## Ana2014

hello!
i just arrived in Ravenna few weeks ago for work
i would like to meet new people for coffe, ice-cream...
are you organising any meeting?
cheers


----------



## Ronnie.Ravenna

Hi! Also new to Ravenna and happy to meet others. Maybe we can organize an aperitivo night for newcomers  Or at least an afternoon coffee. Feel free to contact if you're interested!


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Ronnie!

It would a pleasure to meet you. As for me, I'm free during the mornings when kids are at school but if you prefer the afternoons, it's possible for me on tuesdays and thursdays.

What are you doing here? Is it for work or training period? As for us, we've been here for 9 months.

Don't hesite to contact me if you need practical information about living in ravenna (doctors, free time, organic food...).

Have a nice wend


----------



## caroline ferrin

Ana2014 said:


> hello!
> i just arrived in Ravenna few weeks ago for work
> i would like to meet new people for coffe, ice-cream...
> are you organising any meeting?
> cheers


snip


----------



## Ana2014

hello Ronnie, hola Caroline
My company transferred me to Ravenna, so i will be working here for a while
/SNIP/
yes, it will be good to meet for aperitivo, coffee, from 6pm onwards on tuesday or thrusday is also fine for me. what about this thrusday?
Cheers


----------



## caroline ferrin

Ana2014 said:


> hello Ronnie, hola Caroline
> My company transferred me to Ravenna, so i will be working here for a while
> /SNIP/
> yes, it will be good to meet for aperitivo, coffee, from 6pm onwards on tuesday or thrusday is also fine for me. what about this thrusday?
> Cheers


......


----------



## Ronnie.Ravenna

Hola Caroline y Ana! Thursday would be great. Would an aperitivo at 18.30 work?


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Ronnie & Ana,

Next Thursday would be great for me but only from 8.00 pm, before it's not possible.
What would you think about a place in town, near piazza del popolo?

Have a nice afternoon,


----------



## Ana2014

hello!
ok for me as well, so next thrusday 10 april at 20.15 in piazza popolo? 
cheers


----------



## Ronnie.Ravenna

Ciao Ana and Caroline, see you there, 20.15 in Piazza popolo next Thursday. Let`s meet at the clock tower so we know how to find each other. a presto!


----------



## caroline ferrin

Ronnie.Ravenna said:


> Ciao Ana and Caroline, see you there, 20.15 in Piazza popolo next Thursday. Let`s meet at the clock tower so we know how to find each other. a presto!


Hi Ana & Ronnie,

I'm really sorry but finally I can't meet with you on Thursday, my husband is out for work and I have to take care of the children!

But don't worry, we will have other opportunities! At Mariani's cinema they have movies in mothertongue and it's possible to take an aperitivo before. Would you be interested in?

Enjoy Thursday night

Bye bye


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Ronnie & Anna,

My husband should be here next Tuesday, so let's meet under the clock tower. Have a nice week end


----------



## Ronnie.Ravenna

I`m sorry again, but I will be travelling so can`t meet next week. Have fun, or maybe we meet the week after, Tue 22nd.

Hasta luego!


----------



## Dom Butler

Hello, 

I am Going to be moving to Ravenna in September and I was wondering how people are enjoying the city. I am English but I am moving from Spain where I have been living for the last three years. I am looking forward to the move but I always think it is nice to have a few possible contacts in a new location, if for nothing more than some advice and recommendations. If anyone is still using the site I would love to hear about you thoughts regarding Ravenna. 

Kindest Regards, 

Dominic


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Dominic, Ravenna is a very nice place and people are really warmy. We have been living here for now 1 year and we are still very happy to live here. We are a Italo-French family of 4 people and it's a pleasure to live near the sea.

Feel free to contact me for further details.

Caroline


----------

